# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  عصبة الامم تاسيسها واسباب فشلها

## أم خطاب

*عصبة الامم تاسيسها واسباب فشلها* 
عصبة الأمم

عصبة الأمم:
منظمة دولية تم تأسيسها بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى والهدف من إنشائها هو التقليل من عملية التسلح العالمية وفكّ النزاعات قبل أن تتطور لتصبح نزاعاً مسلّحاً كما حدث في الحرب العالمية الأولى. وأثبتت المؤسسة فشلها في مواجهة القوى الفاشية في العالم ومنعها وقوع الحرب العالمية الثانية مما تطلّب استبدالها بهيئة الأمم المتحدة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.
التاريخ :
نشأت الفكرة أساساً على يد وزير الخارجية البريطاني "إيدوارد غري" وتبنّاها بشكل كبير الرئيس الأمريكي "وودرو ويلسون" الذي أراد أن يرى معاهدة فيرساي تتضمّن نصّاً يدعو لإنشاء تلك المؤسسة الأممية، وقد تم بالفعل إدراج نص التأسيس في 25 يناير 1919 من الجزء الأول من المعاهدة. وكان "إنشاء منظمة عامة للأمم ذات مواثيق توفر ضمانات متبادلة للإستقلال السياسي واحترام وحدة تراب الأمم الكبيرة والصغيرة على حد سواء" هي احدى النقاط الأربعة عشر للسلام لوودرو ويلسون. ونتيجة لجهود ويلسون فقد مـُنح جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1919.
عقدت عصبة الأمم أول اجتماعاتها في 10 يناير 1920 وغيرت من معاهدة فيرساي لتصبح النهاية الرسمية للحرب العالمية الأولى. وبالرغم من تأييد الرئيس ويلسون لفكرة عصبة الأمم إلا أن الولايات المتحدة، بقيادة الكونجرس الجمهوري، رفضت التصديق على ميثاق العصبة أو الانضمام لها. فقد رأت الولايات المتحدة في النظام التأسيسي للعصبة محاولة من الدول الأوربية الإستعمارية الكبرى للإستئثار بغنائم الحرب العالمية الأولى. وتجدر الإشارة ان العصبة كانت موفقة في حل النزاعات الثانوية العالمية في عشرينيات القرن العشرين ولكنّها وقفت عاجزة عن كوارث ثلاثينيات القرن أو الحرب العالمية الثانية مما استدعى تفكيك المؤسسة من تلقاء نفسها في 18 ابريل 1946 والإستعاضة عنا بمنظمة الأمم المتحدة.
معاناة العصبة :
كان للعصبة مجلسٌ يتكون من 4 مقاعد دائمة لبريطانيا، إيطاليا، فرنسا، واليابان بالإضافة إلى مقاعد اخرى غير دائمة وكانت الإجتماعات تُمثّل بمندوبين عن دول العصبة. وتمثل الإشكال في التصويت على القرارات بشكل جماعي، الأمر الذي لم يكن وارداً على أرض الواقع ناهيك عن عدم اكتمال النصاب من قبل الدول الأعضاء بعدم التمثيل الدائم في جنيف مقر العصبة، بالإضافة إلى انشغال العصبة في أمور دولية أخرى كالمحكمة الدولية.
أسباب الفشل :
• لم يكن للعصبة قوات مسلحة. 
• إعتماد التصويت بالإجماع بدلا من اتباع رأي الأغلبية. 
• عدم احتواء العصبة على الدول المهمة: كالولايات المتحدة، طرد الإتحاد السوفييتي بعد غزوه لفنلندا، إنسحاب كل من إيطاليا واليابان الأعضاء الدائمين، وانضمام ألمانيا لفترة قصيرة فقط من تاريخ العصبة. 
• عدم فاعلية العصبة تجاه الغزو الإيطالي لإثيوبيا منصف ثلاثينيات القرن العشرين. 
• بطء اتخاذ القرارات التي كانت تتطلب الحسم. 
• إلتفات الأعضاء المهمين لمصالحهم الوطنية وعدم الإكتراث لبقية العالم.

منقول as

----------

